# Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.

 Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama. 

Adam Schiff knows criminals.

Adam Schiff also understands how the constitution works. And the reason the house looks at the president’s doings is because that’s their job.

 And we all know how Republicans love the constitution. 

 So Republicans want Congress to do their job. Just like they did their job looking into Clinton, Carter and Obama. They even got Clinton for a BJ. 

 At least Trump doesn’t have to worry about lying to his wife about a BJ. After all of the boasting about his sexual conquests and his assaults. So they won’t even be looking at that. 

 So all we need, really, is to get Republicans to show a little more support for doing their job according to the constitution. 

 Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...


/----/ How stupid. Trump isn't afraid of anyone, especially a self-serving hack politician.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> ...



Why than is he so obsessed with investigations?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2019)

Trump told you that himself, did he?


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Trump is obsessed with investigations?  Isn't it you on the left who are obsessed with the idea that you can somehow negate Trump's shocking win by getting something...ANYTHING!!!...that you can use to impeach him?

Show me a day here when R-Derp hasn't started a string exultant because he thinks some investigation has the "goods" on Trump!


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...





It must give you great comfort to have such a detailed and intricate fantasy life in place of an actual one.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 7, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Trump told you that himself, did he?



To everyone, who choose to listen.  Trump's speeches and tweets suggest to those who listen, to be consciousness of guilt. See:

Consciousness of Guilt Law and Legal Definition | USLegal, Inc.

"Evidentiary rules allow a prosecutor to introduce testimony that tends to show that the defendants actions prove he knew he was guilty (at least of something). This is sometimes referred to as “consciousness of guilt”. For example, such evidence may include actions the defendant took to “cover up” his alleged crime."


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> ...


Trump doesn’t have Nunes covering his ass anymore

Schiff will investigate all the things Nunes blocked


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2019)

boedicca said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> ...


Says the lesbo who's whole life is a fantasy.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...


If liberals are so smart why to we need a 2nd, then a 3rd. I'm sure the 4th is around the corner b/c the first three were by stupids


----------



## Maxdeath (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...


Why is it every time someone reads your posts their IQ drops 20 points. Reading too many of your crazy points would soon have their IQ on a par with you. I am not sure that our mental facilities are equipped to handle that many deranged individuals.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Oh wow. A Personal attack. That’s what you do after you been b!tch slapped.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


 Nunes better hope they don’t find him guilty of obstruction.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

How come Republicans want every Democrat investigated endlessly, but don’t even want a single background check on any Republican?

How is that fair?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...






deanrd said:


> They even got Clinton for a BJ.




People claim the Bible says that money is the root of all  evil.

it doesn't

It says the lust of money is the root of all evil

Clinton didn't get 'busted' for a bj, he got busted for lying about one. (or more)


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Scuze moi, but I do believe you are confusing me with my evul twin with a beard from the anti-matter universe, bub.


----------



## dblack (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> And we all know how Republicans love the constitution.



*"The Constitution is just a piece of paper" - G.W. Bush*


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...


Your posts are an endless source of fantasy and humor.  Keep it up.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 7, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Trump told you that himself, did he?
> ...



Would that be like having your hard drives professionally "bleached" when Congressional investigators are looking into your actions?  Is that the kind of "cover up" you're talking about, Wry?


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> How come Republicans want every Democrat investigated endlessly, but don’t even want a single background check on any Republican?
> 
> How is that fair?



Ah, R-Derp?  Donald Trump has been investigated non stop since he took office.  No other President in the history of the United States of America has been under the scrutiny that he has faced since he won the Republican primary!  Yet after all of that "checking" what have you found on him?  Fair?  Don't make me laugh...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...



You got anything more than empty speculation on your part???


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> How come Republicans want every Democrat investigated endlessly, but don’t even want a single background check on any Republican?
> 
> How is that fair?


/-----/ First strawman argument of the morning.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Nunes running to Trump (the subject of the investigation) could be considered so


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > How come Republicans want every Democrat investigated endlessly, but don’t even want a single background check on any Republican?
> ...



Can you explain why that would be considered a Strawman?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


/----/
*Straw man - Wikipedia*
A straw man is a form of argument and an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually refuting an argument that was not presented by that opponent.

"but don’t even want a single background check on any Republican?" is a false statement since there is no proof that any Republican has declared we don't want background checks on our people. There are done all of the time, especially to weed out interlopers.


----------



## DandyDonovan (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> 
> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while. He knows how many hundreds of subpoenas Republicans threw at Clinton, Carter and Obama.
> 
> ...




Adam Schiff told us he had seen 100% proof that Trump was guilty of conspiracy against the US before Mueller was even named SC. He also called Tucker Carlson a puppet of Putins because Tucker had the audacity to question the validity of the entire investigation.

Adam Schiff is scum.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You really don’t understand what a Strawman is, do you?

It does not mean someone presenting an argument you do not like


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> ...


Adam Schiff is THE MAN

We are finally going to see a legitimate Congressional investigation


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> ...


 Lying about what? Oh that’s right, a BJ.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

DandyDonovan said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Why Donald Trump is literally terrified of Adam Schiff.
> ...


 The investigation is valid because that’s the job of the House of Representatives. Duh!


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

Republicans want Democrats to not do their job. Why is that? What are they so scared of?

 Clinton survived 30 years of Republican investigations. 

Why not let trump survive four years?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




Getting a BJ didn't upset the people he lied to....

the lie did.


Not a good idea to lie to a Grand Jury, is it?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2019)

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Sorry. My mistake.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > How come Republicans want every Democrat investigated endlessly, but don’t even want a single background check on any Republican?
> ...



Trump has been under investigation since before the GOP convention selected him.  The Obama admin abused its power to spy on the chosen candidate of the political opposition.  If they had any actual evidence of wrong-doing, it would have been leaked long ago.  At this point, what the Dems are promoting is a perpetual investigation in order to entrap Trump associates into process crimes that only occur as a result of said investigation.  One objective is to try to get someone desperate enough that he will lie about Trump to save himself; the other is to discourage people from working for and supporting Trump as they may be the next target.  This is what happens in Stalinesque Banana Republics of the sort admired by the SJW Dems.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...




It's a very common one.  I was here first.  Her screen-name should have been disallowed due to the similarity.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ *"It does not mean someone presenting an argument you do not like"*
I don't understand???? You just used a strawman in your reply. I never said it had to do with something I don't like.  I said there is no proof that any Republican has declared we don't want background checks on our people. 

Once again:
*Straw man - Wikipedia*
A straw man is a form of argument and an informal fallacy based on giving the impression of refuting an opponent's argument, while actually *refuting an argument that was not presented by that opponent.*


----------



## DandyDonovan (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> DandyDonovan said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




What does that have to do with what I posted? Schiff is a scum bag.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Maybe your mom can explain it to you too.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 7, 2019)

boedicca said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


I haven't been sleeping much because of worry. Bills, my wife losing her short-term memories. Stuff like that.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I'm sorry, my friend.  It is very stressful when a love one has issues.  Bless you both.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Semantics.......lying about a blow job


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


You are welcome to try

You can’t explain how that would be a strawman


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ You lie about the Republicans wish to investigate democRATs endlessly but never Republicans. Now prove your argument.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...




WHEN did it become ok to lie about ANYTHING  to a Grand Jury?

When it was Clinton?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



We only have to look at recent history to see endless Republican investigations that yield nothing.........Whitewater, Benghazi, emails, Lewinsky....all lasted for years

Yet Democrats ended investigations of 9-11, Abu Gharib, WMDs in a matter of months


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Lying about blowjobs is a right of any American
Clinton never should have been forced to testify about legal sexual activities

Trump refuses to testify about anything


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/----/ I'm not denying the GOP investigations of democRATs - that is only half of your accusation. Prove Republicans don't wish their own investigated.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


/-----/* "Lying about blowjobs is a right of any American"*
Tell that to every military officer and CEO who was prosecuted for lying about consensual sex and lost their job.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Lying about blowjobs is a right of any American



not when they're under oath.

But, I guess it's different if  your last name is Clinton...

Right?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Trump has every Reason to be terrified of Schiff 

Schiff will call witnesses Trump did not want to be heard


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Trump has every Reason to be terrified of Schiff
> 
> Schiff will call witnesses Trump did not want to be heard


/----/  Schiff sent you his witness list?  WOWZA


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

Oldstyle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > How come Republicans want every Democrat investigated endlessly, but don’t even want a single background check on any Republican?
> ...


 Investigated by Republicans. Until the midterms Democrats had no power.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

Crybaby Trump is whining that Obama was never investigated by Republicans.

Yes, President Trump, Congress also investigated Obama

 Benghazi

 Fast and furious

 Solyndra

 IRS

Trump tweeted, "The Dems and their committees are going ‘nuts.’ The Republicans never did this to President Obama."

Obama didn't face the types of investigations of his personal and financial life the Trump did, partly because Obama was more transparent about his holdings and his personal finances were less complicated.

.....

You got it admit that it’s hilarious as hell that Adam Schiff is investigating Trump after Trump called him a little Adam Sh!t among other nasty things.

 What goes around comes around.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

Remember Darrell Issa?

I want seven hearings a week for 40 weeks a year?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has every Reason to be terrified of Schiff
> ...


Schiff has already stated as such


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Trump is throwing a fit because Schiff hired away some of his people


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


 And Clinton was impeached. So you’re saying we should impeach Trump, right?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Trump is throwing a fit because Schiff hired away some of his people


 I know, I saw that. Hilarious!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while.



He's a partisan hack and a perfect example of everything wrong with Washington.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If he's found guilty of the charges, yes.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is throwing a fit because Schiff hired away some of his people
> ...


Some choice

Who would want Schiff as a boss when you can have Trump?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while.
> ...


Doing a great job 

Were you happy with Nunes investigation?


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


If?

He's an unindicted co conspirator in two felonies.

His foundation has already admitted wrong doing on some of the many charges.

The surface has barely been scratched.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


While I don't like you, I don't wish you harm.  I hope you have healthcare and whatever you need.  As Americans, we should take care of and help other Americans.  You never know when you are the one who needs support.  Support others and it comes back to you.  I believe that.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


Clinton was impeached.

Guess it wasn't OK.

Trump lies.  He also needs to be impeached.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Adam Schiff was in intelligence and he was also a prosecutor and he’s been around for a while.
> ...


Just calling someone a name doesn't make it true.

I heard someone called you smart.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 7, 2019)

Benghazi

Fast and furious

Solyndra

IRS

Republicans threw everything they could at Obama and failed spectacularly.

Wanna bet that doesn't happen with Trump?


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 7, 2019)

Deanie, you fucking moron, do YOU understand how the Constitution works?

Please identify which part of Article I Schiff is working on.  You say he is doing his proper job as a Congressperson.  Be specific.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2019)

deanrd said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Clinton should have been smart enough to know NOT to lie to a Grand Jury.

When Trump does, impeach him.

til then...


----------



## boedicca (Feb 7, 2019)

I really hope Schiff never knocks up AOC.  The poor kid would be one big pair of googly eyeballs.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 7, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


We have bigger fish to fry with Mr Trump


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


----------

